# What is the limit on Nauga's in Ohio



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

My wife has some old furniture which is beginning to wear thin, so she asked me if I could go out and hunt some Nauga's for their hyde (Naugahyde).

Can anyone tell me the hunting restrictions on Nauga's?

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Find the snipe and you'll find the naugas.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I always wondered where they got that stuff from.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That stuff is the same as Pleather(Plastic Leather) use on the cheap coats.
Back in the day I've heard of people wanting to raise naugas.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Depends whether you mean the blacks or browns? You'll have to be more specific!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Six...........


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Since the farmers started using herbicides, the Nauga populations have dwindled and the average size is down by about fourteen pounds. It now takes about seventeen pelts to cover a small recliner. Back in the day, you could cover a couch with that many.


----------

